# New Barbers Story; Fresh BeakerFA Graphics!



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 25, 2008)

This holiday, a new four-part story by yours truly has been posted on the "Fat Magic" web page. Said tale - a romantic WG thriller set in a travelling circus setting - has been splendidly illustrated by BeakerFA, so even if you're not a fan of my particular brand of fanta-sizing (this 'un downplays the fantasy elements), why not pop over and take a gander at the cool pictures? 

As always, comments are welcome - and why not use this space to tell Beak what you think of his work, too?


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 25, 2008)

Great story, Wilson. Also love Beaker's illustrations, they complimented the story well. I particularly liked the final drawing of Betty. Very good work, thanks!

RV :eat1:


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 25, 2008)

The Barker comics with Lela the Fat Woman was mentioned you the post on the new Barbers/BeakerFA story. Here's a Dimensions link on the Barker comics:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48930

RV :eat1:


----------



## BTB (Dec 26, 2008)

Beakers Picture are astounding as usual, but I have to ask something because this is not my Mother Togue

Is "Why didn't you tell us we'd be finding a Jill?" an Idiom for somebody on the run?

Otherwise I truely enjoyed your story as ever. Don't forget your Story Growth Spurs and the Birthday Kid are the reason how I to this community.
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1033499#post1033499


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 26, 2008)

BTB said:


> Beakers Pictures are astounding as usual, but I have to ask something because this is not my Mother Tongue
> 
> Is "Why didn't you tell us we'd be finding a Jill?" an Idiom for somebody on the run?



I tried to sprinkle some circus and carnie slang throughout the story ("towner," "wobbly" and "gazoonie" are some others). In this case, "Jill" is a slang expression for a girl.


----------



## alienlanes (Dec 26, 2008)

Fun story and wonderful pics! I love the vintage four-color zip-a-tone look and faux smudges; if I didn't know these pics were Beaker's, I could believe they were scanned from an old pulp comic.


----------



## mddubya (Dec 27, 2008)

Great story as usual Wilson, I've been a fan of yours for ages. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words, guys. Yeah, I also like Beaker's faux aging on the first two graphics. The first pic is my favorite of the set, though last night I had a phone conversation with a SSBBW who stated that she was particularly fond of the second one, featuring an angry Betty stomping on her nemesis' hand. I could see her point: you don't get a lot of images of fat women looking so righteously powerful . . .


----------



## jonah-uk (Dec 27, 2008)

love WG stories with a circus/carnival setting - this was a great read, thanks!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 16, 2009)

Where did the story go? I never got around to reading it when it was first posted. Now whenever I try the link on the homepage or the link made available on the Wilson's Picks page, I get nothing. 

I was really looking forward to reading this story. I prefer realistic weight gain stories over the fantasy ones. Plus, I love sideshows. The artwork was awesome too.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 16, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> Where did the story go? I never got around to reading it when it was first posted. Now whenever I try the link on the homepage or the link made available on the Wilson's Picks page, I get nothing.
> 
> I was really looking forward to reading this story. I prefer realistic weight gain stories over the fantasy ones. Plus, I love sideshows. The artwork was awesome too.



The link got bollixed in the midst of some shuffling around. Try the link below in my signature - or simply add an "l" to the one that tells the you page does not exist.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks. The story is great. I really like how it was more than just a quick expansion is mere seconds and that was some realism in it. So rare to have a weight gain story with an actual plot. The artwork was fantastic too.


----------



## Observer (Jan 17, 2009)

If anyone takes the trouble to click on the link in the first post of this thread they will find its been modified to correctly link as well.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanx, Observer!


----------

